# American standard with double binding?



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi, I just saw a 2010 American standard telecaster one kijiji with double binding and “custom telecaster” on the headstock. This is a 62 reissue probably right? I’ve just never seen an American standard like this. Let me know what you think! 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Ad says vintage reissue now which is correct.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

GuitarT said:


> Ad says vintage reissue now which is correct.


Ya I talked to the guy I’m picking it up tomorrow! The one thing I noticed though is do the strings seem slightly off kilter (like from the nut) or is that just the camera angle? If you look at the bridge pickup and and the strings it looks like they’re a bit off weirdly..


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Something looks funky on picture 6, between B-E string and D-G string. Maybe strings are loosened because on another picture the G string is not seated in the nut.🤔


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Vally said:


> Something looks funky on picture 6, between B-E string and D-G string. Maybe strings are loosened because on another picture the G string is not seated in the nut.🤔


Look OK to m e, strings are loose











From Google :


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wrong pickguard, where's the cutout near the truss rod nut?
Is the body flat near the output jack?


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Latole said:


> Look OK to m e, strings are loose
> 
> View attachment 343900
> 
> ...





tomee2 said:


> Wrong pickguard, where's the cutout near the truss rod nut?
> Is the body flat near the output jack?


so you don’t think it’s a 62 reissue? Or that somethings fishy with it?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I see the truss rod pickguard cutout
Is the body flat near the output jack? Yes I see it too


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Latole said:


> Look OK to m e, strings are loose
> 
> View attachment 343900
> 
> ...


Ya I think it maybe hasn’t been played in a while and I can’t see fender overlooking such a huge issue as that... hopefully


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm lookin in my Fender frontline 2010 catalog , I'll report

It is not a American standard telecaster, It is a American Vintage'62 Custom telecaster

I don't see anything wrong with this guitar.

Page 57


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Latole said:


> I see the truss rod pickguard cutout
> Is the body flat near the output jack? Yes I see it too
> 
> View attachment 343904


I see the truss rod nut but not the the little semi circle cutout. Edit.looking closer I think I'm seeing an optical illusion with the shadow on the pickguard. 
The flat bit near the jack is very subtle, I think I see it. On the japanese tl62 that flat part is very obvious.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> Ya I talked to the guy I’m picking it up tomorrow! The one thing I noticed though is do the strings seem slightly off kilter (like from the nut) or is that just the camera angle? If you look at the bridge pickup and and the strings it looks like they’re a bit off weirdly..


After reading your post, I looked and noticed something wonky too. Then I saw from the headstock pic that the strings are slacked off, so that is contributing a bit to the misalignment.

But there are a couple of things that do look odd at the saddles. The B string is passing over the “barrel” to the left of the height adjustment screw. This could just be because of the slack strings, but I’d fix it and see how it lines up with the polepieces. Also, the height adjustment screws seem to be “pinching” the E-A pair and the D-G pair together. Again, I’d want to see it tuned to pitch and make sure everything lines up.

Close up from the ad...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> so you don’t think it’s a 62 reissue? Or that somethings fishy with it?


No, just things to look for. There is a Japan and Squier version of these, and with a neck swap and a few parts you have a tele that can look a lot like an avri62, especially in fuzzy kijiji pictures.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> No, just things to look for. There is a Japan and Squier version of these, and with a neck swap and a few parts you have a tele that can look a lot like avri62, especially in kijiji pictures.


Ya it’s always a bit sketchy buying used but you guys are very helpful over here! I am very confident it is legit because i was talking to the seller and he has all the case candy and everything, including the original tuners that he switched out for Grovers.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> After reading your post, I looked and noticed something wonky too. Then I saw from the headstock pic that the strings are slacked off, so that is contributing a bit to the misalignment.
> 
> But there are a couple of things that do look odd at the saddles. The B string is passing over the “barrel” to the left of the height adjustment screw. This could just be because of the slack strings, but I’d fix it and see how it lines up with the polepieces. Also, the height adjustment screws seem to be “pinching” the E-A pair and the D-G pair together. Again, I’d want to see it tuned to pitch and make sure everything lines up.
> 
> ...


Don't the saddles look skinny? Shouldn't they be a bit thicker? Might be the image compression..


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

From the net


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> No, just things to look for. There is a Japan and Squier version of these, and with a neck swap and a few parts you have a tele that can look a lot like an avri62, especially in fuzzy kijiji pictures.



Buyer must look under the chrome plate what kind of pots ( 2 screws to remove) ; Japan or Squier have differents pots than american and wires.
Under the pickguard ( easy to remove on Tele) you'll see if every thing is right
If remove neck you'll too.

I did not see anything wrong with this guitar.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Latole said:


> Buyer must look under the chrome plate what kind of pots ( 2 screws to remove) ; Japan or Squier have differents pots than american and wires.
> Under the pickguard ( easy to remove on Tele) you'll see if every thing is right
> If remove neck you'll too.
> 
> I did not see anything wrong with this guitar.


Thanks I’ll definitely do the chrome plate removal.. I think removing the neck might be a bit too intrusive for me since I’ve always had guitars with adjustable truss rods at the top. Do you happen to have a picture of what the pots should/shouldn’t look like? I tried doing a quick search but nothing 100% substantial turned up.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Here are cheap pots; not american ; don't buy it











Good american pots ;


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> Thanks I’ll definitely do the chrome plate removal.. I think removing the neck might be a bit too intrusive for me since I’ve always had guitars with adjustable truss rods at the top. Do you happen to have a picture of what the pots should/shouldn’t look like? I tried doing a quick search but nothing 100% substantial turned up.


For $1900, I’d be looking at the neck heel/pocket. It’s a simple matter of loosening the strings and removing 4 screws. If he’d rather do it, fine, but Fenders are literally the Meccano set of guitars. If a buyer asked me for this on a 2 grand deal, I’m fine with it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> For $1900, I’d be looking at the neck heel/pocket. It’s a simple matter of loosening the strings and removing 4 screws. If he’d rather do it, fine, but Fenders are literally the Meccano set of guitars. If a buyer asked me for this on a 2 grand deal, I’m fine with it.


I agree, but many people are afraid to remove neck .

I don't know the market, $1900 is the right price ? Look not a great deal.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> For $1900, I’d be looking at the neck heel/pocket. It’s a simple matter of loosening the strings and removing 4 screws. If he’d rather do it, fine, but Fenders are literally the Meccano set of guitars. If a buyer asked me for this on a 2 grand deal, I’m fine with it.


Fair enough better to be safe than sorry. if I remove the neck then what do I check? That the neck serial number matches the backplate serial number? I thought that the neck is the easiest part to replace so it doesn’t really tell you much about it. If it’s got the right case and all of the case candy then I think it’s pretty safe to rule out that it’s a partscaster (or teleparster?? Haha)


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Latole said:


> I agree, but many people are afraid to remove neck .
> 
> I don't know the market, $1900 is the right price ? Look not a great deal.


Other more informed people could chime in on this but from my knowledge this is basically exactly market value when you take into account that everybody always sells for a bit under asking price. It’s a 62 avri and the new American originals run around 3 grand now and they’re not even “true originals” plus I’ve been looking for one of these for months now and this is the first to turn up in 3 time sunburst which is the sexiest looking to me


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Holy Cow! Didn't anyone notice the tuners? Who would replace vintage tuners with what is on there now?

Edit: sorry, missed it. Post #14. But (IMO) the tuner switch alters the guitar's value.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks fine to me


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Firstly, $1900 is not a great deal from what I’ve seen on AVRI’s in the not so distant past. Not that it’s not a great guitar, it’s just that for a long time they’ve been obtainable in the 1400-1600 range.

If this were an American Original 60’s that retailed for 3K, you could get 2k for it. I know as I bought one brand new and listed it for 2k in brand spanking mint condition and it sat for 5 months with zero offers above $1500 because they assumed it was an AVRI.

Don’t bother analyzing the strings as this guitar is not remotely properly set up. Which, most Telecasters I have seen in the wild aren’t.

As for the concerns surrounding authenticity,
Looking at pots will not be sufficient. CTS pots are $9 each. The pickguard not having a truss rod cutout means nothing as well because people swap guards all the time. I’d start with simply entering the serial number into the serial number search on Fender.com.

Also, if this is a squier body, it would be made of basswood or another cost efficient wood, the inner cavity will be painted matte black if it is a basswood squier. It would be helpful this wasn’t a 3 piece body. But the simplest method for figuring this out would be to simply touch and smell it. If it is hard and smells like plastic, it’s a poly finish (squier), if it is soft and sticky and smells like a Gibson, it is a nitro finish which means that it is an AVRI.

My primary concern in these photos which is not something that can be easily fixed is the fact that the actual bridge plate and pickguard appear to be misaligned. They diverge from right to left.

This could be that the pickguard is some crappy replacement that has sat in the sun in the used bin at LA music for 35 years or it could mean that the bridge plate is off kilter which would be a pain in the ass to fix and unless you are an engineer with a ruler, you might want to leave it with someone who has a template for where the proper holes should be routed in order for the bridge to sit in the correct position.

I highly doubt that Fender let an AVRI leave the factory with a misaligned bridge plate. All in all this looks like a legitimate AVRI which are great instruments. Bummer about the 7.25 radius and not having a one piece body.. but other than that $1400-1650 and you’d be getting a decent Tele.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> Firstly, $1900 is not a great deal from what I’ve seen on AVRI’s in the not so distant past. Not that it’s not a great guitar, it’s just that for a long time they’ve been obtainable in the 1400-1600 range.
> 
> If this were an American Original 60’s that retailed for 3K, you could get 2k for it. I know as I bought one brand new and listed it for 2k in brand spanking mint condition and it sat for 5 months with zero offers above $1500 because they assumed it was an AVRI.
> 
> ...


damn man who called the party pooper?

of course it’s not a great deal it’s just around market value for the guitar I actually want.. 150$ is less than a week groceries it’s nothing to get ancy about.

I’ll do a 100$ bet that you can’t find one in the next month for that price and I’m a man of my word if you shake on it. All you gotta do is find it in province and send me the link cause I’ll buy that in an instant. Easy money for you if you’re so confident.

also who said I was buying it for 1900 lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree these are few and far between... I wanted one a few years back real bad and settled on the Squier "for now". 10 years later I still have the Squier..while buying an avri went from $1200ish to what it is now, $1600 to $1800.

With the tuners looking like that I hope you did talk them down a bit.
The advice about spotting poly vs nitro is good. My Squier looks very good, but it's poly and you can tell. I believe all the MIJ versions are poly too.
Good luck with your purchase and enjoy it.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Those tuners are a MAJOR turnoff for me. Hopefully the headstock isn't too scuffed from the swap. I'd be putting the originals back on.

Also, in my opinion, $1900 is pretty high. The 2000-2012 AVRIs are nice, but not quite as nice as the 2012-2017 AVs. The price might be right for a particularly rare colour or model. This one is a sunburst Tele. If you've negotiated a lower price, that's great. I recently (in the last 3 years or so) paid $1700 for an AV '64 Tele and $1600 for an AV '59 Strat, both from 2014.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> I agree these are few and far between... I wanted one a few years back real bad and settled on the Squier "for now". 10 years later I still have the Squier..while buying an avri went from $1200ish to what it is now, $1600 to $1800.
> 
> With the tuners looking like that I hope you did talk them down a bit.
> The advice about spotting poly vs nitro is good. My Squier looks very good, but it's poly and you can tell. I believe all the MIJ versions are poly too.
> Good luck with your purchase and enjoy it.


You guys all seem to hate the tuners haha. It comes with the originals so I’ll put them back to appease you guys lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> You guys all seem to hate the tuners haha. It comes with the originals so I’ll put them back to appease you guys lol


 for me it's the extra holes, but what's done is done.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> damn man who called the party pooper?
> 
> of course it’s not a great deal it’s just around market value for the guitar I actually want.. 150$ is less than a week groceries it’s nothing to get ancy about.
> 
> ...



Keep your $100.
You are going to need it when you sell this for $1400-1600 lol.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> damn man who called the party pooper?
> 
> of course it’s not a great deal it’s just around market value for the guitar I actually want.. 150$ is less than a week groceries it’s nothing to get ancy about.
> 
> ...


There are two different Fenders I recently had my eye on. They’re both MIM but are “special editions” and are REALLY tough to find so we’re not talking about $500 Tacocasters. One was asking $850 for the Strat and the other, $800 for the Tele. On the Strat, that’s actually a decent price but I would have liked to get it for no more than $800. The guy wouldn’t budge, nor should he. So I paid $850.

I looked at it the same as you. What’s 50 bucks in the grand scheme of things? Two or three years from now, I’m not going to care if I thought I paid a bit too much, but if I had walked over that $50? I’d be kicking myself. Especially because in 3 years, I have a pretty strong suspicion that $850 will be a great deal.

And BTW, if the Tele is still available in a week or two, I’ll likely shell out the $800 and buy it too. I’ll try to get it a bit cheaper but he’s already said no.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Griff said:


> Those tuners are a MAJOR turnoff for me. Hopefully the headstock isn't too scuffed from the swap. I'd be putting the originals back on.
> 
> Also, in my opinion, $1900 is pretty high. The 2000-2012 AVRIs are nice, but not quite as nice as the 2012-2017 AVs. The price might be right for a particularly rare colour or model. This one is a sunburst Tele. If you've negotiated a lower price, that's great. I recently (in the last 3 years or so) paid $1700 for an AV '64 Tele and $1600 for an AV '59 Strat, both from 2014.


I haven’t seen sunburst + binding 62 avri for at least three months so that may say something. The 62 tele is definitely rare compared to the 52 (I’ve seen a million of those lol) There’s a red one out there and a blue one a couple months back but I was waiting on the burst idk why just appeals to me like no other. I’m not looking to sell so paying a bit of a premium for what I truly want isn’t a problem for me.


Always12AM said:


> Keep your $100.
> You are going to need it when you sell this for $1400-1600 lol.


yep that’s me, out on the streets after losing 200$ Come on man let’s do the bet. Put your money where your mouth is what have you to lose? (Except 100$)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> Firstly, $1900 is not a great deal from what I’ve seen on AVRI’s in the not so distant past. Not that it’s not a great guitar, it’s just that for a long time they’ve been obtainable in the 1400-1600 range.
> 
> If this were an American Original 60’s that retailed for 3K, you could get 2k for it. I know as I bought one brand new and listed it for 2k in brand spanking mint condition and it sat for 5 months with zero offers above $1500 because they assumed it was an AVRI.
> 
> ...


The Squier CVC bodies are Alder, just like a real one.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> I haven’t seen sunburst + binding 62 avri for at least three months so that may say something. The 62 tele is definitely rare compared to the 52 (I’ve seen a million of those lol) There’s a red one out there and a blue one a couple months back but I was waiting on the burst idk why just appeals to me like no other. I’m not looking to sell so paying a bit of a premium for what I truly want isn’t a problem for me.
> 
> yep that’s me, out on the streets after losing 200$ Come on man let’s do the bet. Put your money where your mouth is what have you to lose? (Except 100$)


That's not how this works.
You seem to know fuck all about this guitar, so you come onto a guitar forum and ask a question.
I provided 7 paragraphs of free insight and all you took away from it was a sore ass about the first sentence.
I have zero concerns about the price of a guitar that I have zero use for.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> There are two different Fenders I recently had my eye on. They’re both MIM but are “special editions” and are REALLY tough to find so we’re not talking about $500 Tacocasters. One was asking $850 for the Strat and the other, $800 for the Tele. On the Strat, that’s actually a decent price but I would have liked to get it for no more than $800. The guy wouldn’t budge, nor should he. So I paid $850.
> 
> I looked at it the same as you. What’s 50 bucks in the grand scheme of things? Two or three years from now, I’m not going to care if I thought I paid a bit too much, but if I had walked over that $50? I’d be kicking myself. Especially because in 3 years, I have a pretty strong suspicion that $850 will be a great deal.
> 
> And BTW, if the Tele is still available in a week or two, I’ll likely shell out the $800 and buy it too. I’ll try to get it a bit cheaper but he’s already said no.


Was it the road worn mim Strat, or the Classic Player? Those are not seen as much as they used to be. For a while there was always one for sale within 2 hours, lately almost none ever.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Was it the road worn mim Strat, or the Classic Player? Those are not seen as much as they used to be. For a while there was always one for sale within 2 hours, lately almost none ever.


It was a David Lozeau Strat.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> As for the concerns surrounding authenticity,
> The pickguard not having a truss rod cutout means nothing as well because people swap guards all the time.
> I’d start with simply entering the serial number into the serial number search on Fender.com.


I see one, look more carefuly.
Serial number; I ask few times t see one.....


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> You guys all seem to hate the tuners haha. It comes with the originals so I’ll put them back to appease you guys lol



Why don't you say that first ?
Do you have any other hidden information that would allow us to better help you identify the guitar?

The price is the market price, it is good for who want this model in very good shape with this nice color and not too far from you home.

I agree with you Rhyswantsonto


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> Don't the saddles look skinny? Shouldn't they be a bit thicker? Might be the image compression..


I was thinking the same thing. The original saddles should also be the threaded barrel kind. Not a huge deal breaker, but given the tuner mods the original owner made, it wouldn't be surprising if they were changed. If they aren't original, make sure the seller includes them, or gives another discount.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Don't the saddles look skinny? Shouldn't they be a bit thicker? Might be the image compression..



Pictures are poor, I can't say


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> There are two different Fenders I recently had my eye on. They’re both MIM but are “special editions” and are REALLY tough to find so we’re not talking about $500 Tacocasters. One was asking $850 for the Strat and the other, $800 for the Tele. On the Strat, that’s actually a decent price but I would have liked to get it for no more than $800. The guy wouldn’t budge, nor should he. So I paid $850.
> 
> I looked at it the same as you. What’s 50 bucks in the grand scheme of things? Two or three years from now, I’m not going to care if I thought I paid a bit too much, but if I had walked over that $50? I’d be kicking myself. Especially because in 3 years, I have a pretty strong suspicion that $850 will be a great deal.
> 
> And BTW, if the Tele is still available in a week or two, I’ll likely shell out the $800 and buy it too. I’ll try to get it a bit cheaper but he’s already said no.


Yep I agree getting the absolute best deal only matters if you’re reselling, which I’m not planning to do


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> Yep I agree getting the absolute best deal only matters if you’re reselling, which I’m not planning to do



None of us plan on it. It just happens.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> You guys all seem to hate the tuners haha. It comes with the originals so I’ll put them back to appease you guys lol


The tuners are a problem because it's an unreversable modification. They drilled screw holes on the back for the new turners. Those also look like modern style bushings so the holes have probably been reamed out to fit the larger bushings. That means you can't put the old tuners back on without there being evidence of the prior mod. 

In my opinion the seller killed the resale value when they did this. I just passed on a local sale of an AV 72 Tele Custom at $1500 for this very reason. The guy did sell it but it took a while and he got less than $1500 for it. 

If you pay $1900 for this guitar that would be very foolish.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> That means you can't put the old tuners back on without there being evidence of the prior mod.


And you’ll probably need to get conversion bushings for the old tuners to fit in the bigger holes.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The tuners are a problem because it's an unreversable modification. They drilled screw holes on the back for the new turners. Those also look like modern style bushings so the holes have probably been reamed out to fit the larger bushings. That means you can't put the old tuners back on without there being evidence of the prior mod.
> 
> In my opinion the seller killed the resale value when they did this. I just passed on a local sale of an AV 72 Tele Custom at $1500 for this very reason. The guy did sell it but it took a while and he got less than $1500 for it.
> 
> If you pay $1900 for this guitar that would be very foolish.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> Yep I agree getting the absolute best deal only matters if you’re reselling, which I’m not planning to do


anyone that buys and sells stocks knows its impossible to time the market to buy at rock bottom and sell at sky-high. sometimes you get lucky, but for the most part, youre usually off a little bit. if you obsess about it, you usually miss out, at one point or another.
nothing wrong with paying a fair price.
this isnt a perfect science.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> damn man who called the party pooper?
> 
> of course it’s not a great deal it’s just around market value for the guitar I actually want.. 150$ is less than a week groceries it’s nothing to get ancy about.
> 
> ...











FS: - Fender ‘57 Hot Rod AVRI Stratocaster $old


Available is a ’57 Hot Rod AVRI Stratocaster in good condition. I believe it was made around 2007 and has normal sings of having been played (some minor dents and swirls on the body), but still looks, sounds and plays beautifully. Weighs in at 7.5 lbs. The guitar is completely stock with the...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> FS: - Fender ‘57 Hot Rod AVRI Stratocaster $old
> 
> 
> Available is a ’57 Hot Rod AVRI Stratocaster in good condition. I believe it was made around 2007 and has normal sings of having been played (some minor dents and swirls on the body), but still looks, sounds and plays beautifully. Weighs in at 7.5 lbs. The guitar is completely stock with the...
> ...


A Strat ain’t a double-bound Tele Custom.
I see AVRI Strats all the time. I don’t remember the last time I saw a Tele Custom.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> A Strat ain’t a double-bound Tele Custom.
> I see AVRI Strats all the time. I don’t remember the last time I saw a Tele Custom.


The bet (which I didn’t agree to participate in) was a $1500 AVRI in under 30 days. 

I could have been rich.
$100 is a sizeable downpayment for 12AX7 for one of my fart boxes.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> The bet (which I didn’t agree to participate in) was a $1500 AVRI in under 30 days.
> 
> I could have been rich.
> $100 is a sizeable downpayment for 12AX7 for one of my fart boxes.


While it wasn’t implicitly stated (and I re-read it before posting my last comment) the discussion was “I’ve been looking for _one of these_ for a while. If you can find one for...”. Even you never mentioned Strat so my impression was he meant finding a Tele Custom.

Neither here nor there as, you’re correct, the bet was never taken.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> While it wasn’t implicitly stated (and I re-read it before posting my last comment) the discussion was “I’ve been looking for _one of these_ for a while. If you can find one for...”. Even you never mentioned Strat so my impression was he meant finding a Tele Custom.
> 
> Neither here nor there as, you’re correct, the bet was never taken.


Haha yes I definitely meant a 62 avri tele custom or American original cause I said after “then I’ll buy it”, I don’t want a hot rod Strat lol, also hot rods aren’t even real AVRIs they sold for like 500$ less retail if I’m recalling correctly (so basically a step in between standard and AVRI)

also to update everyone I got it (and I did not buy it for 1900$ which everyone seems to think) and it was in literally perfect condition,narry a scratch or scuff mark on it.The saddles are correct, the photos were litteralky terrible, the bridge is not off kilter like in the photos, there was some whack compression going on with those photos lol. So I am very happy with my new guitar! Also nothing wrong with the nut or anything the seller set the guitar up the guitar before I got there. So even though you guys think I made a blunder I’m happy with my decision and did not think I overpaid for my dream guitar


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> I’m happy with my decision and did not think I overpaid for my dream guitar


CONGRATS! 

ENJOY your dream guitar!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

The asking prices on the AVRI and AV series are absurd. There's a guy in Montreal asking $3150 for a 2013 AV65 Jazzmaster.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The asking prices on the AVRI and AV series are absurd. There's a guy in Montreal asking $3150 for a 2013 AV65 Jazzmaster.


No matter what it is, you’re going to find someone in Montreal asking double the going rate for it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> While it wasn’t implicitly stated (and I re-read it before posting my last comment) the discussion was “I’ve been looking for _one of these_ for a while. If you can find one for...”. Even you never mentioned Strat so my impression was he meant finding a Tele Custom.
> 
> Neither here nor there as, you’re correct, the bet was never taken.


I just want to be right for once in my goddam life lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> I just want to be right for once in my goddam life lol


Yeah? Get in line.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> also to update everyone I got it


Congrats! I had one Tele that said "Custom Telecaster" on the headstock but had to let it go... I really want to get another some day. (I love a double-bound Tele)


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

troyhead said:


> Congrats! I had one Tele that said "Custom Telecaster" on the headstock but had to let it go... I really want to get another some day. (I love a double-bound Tele)


American Original 60's. Best production Tele Fender has going right now.


----------

